# Solved: Excel Backspace Improper Functioning



## MikeGrumbach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm using Excel 2007, Windows XP.

I have text in a cell.
I'm editing the ext in the window above the spreadsheet, where you can view cell contents.

When I press the backspace button, the character to the left of the curser is deleted, but the curser doesn't move.

Example: 1234 > put the curser between 2 and 3 > backspace > 134 but the curser is now between 3 and 4, instead of between 1 and 3.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

It works alright for me.

Could it be something to do with your keyboard/mouse cursor.

How old are you keyboard and mouse?

Are you using wireless keyboard/mouse?


----------



## MikeGrumbach (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't know how old the keyboard and mouse are, but they have been working fine since 2005. This problem only started two days ago.


----------



## MikeGrumbach (Oct 9, 2009)

this is not a wireless keyboard, or mouse.
Backspace is on the keyboard. Mouse seems to be functioning normally.
I think it's a configuration setting of some kind.
Just a guess.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Either that or your backspace key is getting knackered. Have you tried a new keyboard?

How old is your machine out of interest?


----------



## MikeGrumbach (Oct 9, 2009)

I can try a different keyboard, but that would be wierd.

I have a Dell Latitude D630.

I have a workstation that I plug my laptop on.
I use a seperate keyboard in this configuration.

I just tried the backspace on the laptop keyboard, and it functions properly. Wierd.

I'll try a seperate keyboard, and see what happens.

thanks


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Has this only happened today?

Have you tried closing down your computer and coming back in, to see if that makes any difference.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Well at least your keyboard on your laptop is OK.

Definately try another external keyboard and see how that behaves.

4 years is not bad for a keyboard!

I always use an external keyboard with my laptop when at home.


----------



## MikeGrumbach (Oct 9, 2009)

this started two days ago.
I have restarted my laptop atleast twice since this started.

I was thinking about your comment about the backspace key getting "knackered", so a gave it a bit of a smack (the American solution to everything  ) and all seems to be forgiven.

It's working. wierder still.


----------



## MikeGrumbach (Oct 9, 2009)

It appears that I spoke to soon.
I tested this out on an unused cell, and all was fine.
Then I went back to the cell I was working in, and it's still not working.
so I'm thinking it's something about the formatting in this cell.
I'll investigate.
Any suggestions?


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

That doesn't surprise me. Sounds like you need a new keyboard. They are relatively cheap these days.

Mind you, you probably had a bit of food or something like that in the keyboard 

Can you scroll to the top of the thread and click on Solved please


----------



## MikeGrumbach (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't think it's the keyboard.
The problem is only in selected cells.
I can't figurout what settings would create this behavior


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Well I think the first thing to do is 

click on the offending cell and click on the Home tab on the ribbon.
Click on Delete in the cells section

Type some new data into the cell and press enter.
Then try editing the cell and see what happens


----------



## MikeGrumbach (Oct 9, 2009)

problem solved.

Thanks.

I'll mark this as solved.

I wonder if this can be caused by putting too much text in one cell?


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't think so

If you get any further problems post back on this thread.


----------



## MikeGrumbach (Oct 9, 2009)

I sure will.
Thank you very much:up:


----------

